# What would you ask?



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Let's say you were walking down the streets of Brillion, WI one day, and ran across someone that works at Ariens. What questions would you want to ask about their snowblowers?

Just sayin'. It might just happen someday, sooner than you might think.:icon_whistling:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm.. No comment.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would ask " Sir....can you spare some change?, im saving up for a new Ariens snowblower ".


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Where's the nearest Timmys?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Let's say you were walking down the streets of Brillion, WI one day, and ran across someone that works at Ariens. What questions would you want to ask about their snowblowers?
> 
> Just sayin'. It might just happen someday, sooner than you might think.:icon_whistling:


I would ask when are you going to put a high quality LED headlamp on your machines and please include poly skids with all of your new snowblowers all at no additional cost to the customer of course.

Additionally I would say please keep up the good work of providing your customers with a good mix of a quality product at a fair price along with excellent domestic customer support.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll ask them what's up with this video.....?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

BullFrog said:


> Where's the nearest Timmys?


the response would be " Timmy in QC is the closest, but the other Timmy in R&D is just down the hall on the left.....just make sure to bring either one a double double " :icon_whistling:


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

What are you doing to increase profit? Thanks for keeping manufacturing in US, sorry we don't make an engine for you to use in the US.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Any thoughts of a Special Edition Machine. Maybe different color (Purple Bucket) or something of that sort. Or a throwback teardrop bucket series with mordern day features like ohv engine, led lighting, hand warmers etc.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would ask if there was a sho 24 that they would send to my house for me to use for testing, I will submit a full report to HQ at winters end


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I'll ask them what's up with this video.....?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceyMaMTAXFA


The one guy has a light shining at his eyes, the other guy doesn't. So when they finally reach the spot to drill the holes in the ice and fish, the one guy will be able to see what he catches easier. That's my take....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Hmm.. No comment.


:smiley-signs009::emoticon-south-park


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I would ask if there was a sho 24 that they would send to my house for me to use for testing, I will submit a full report to HQ at winters end


 Why???? you already have a POWERSHIFT!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Why???? you already have a POWERSHIFT!!!


for test purpose why else and I promise to test it to its fullest


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I walked down W. Ryan Street in Brillion early today, and met up with Mary Lyn Wininger, Ariens Interactive Media Manager, and Rob Wittl, Senior Product Manager of Ariens Snow Division, so I asked them some of your questions. 

Let's see. First, Mary Lyn and Rob are both dedicated professionals who were very interested in hearing from the members of snowblowerforum. As everyone I spoke with at Ariens indicated, customer input and feedback plays a huge part in the products they produce. 

I'll be back later with some of what I put in my notes.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I'll ask them what's up with this video.....?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceyMaMTAXFA


 Looks like Bwdbrn 1 and a buddy going ice fishing


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I would ask if there was a sho 24 that they would send to my house for me to use for testing, I will submit a full report to HQ at winters end


I like the sounds of that ! I can test the new plat 24" vs last years model and video the results as well as a written review ! Even let them have both machines back at the end of the season for wear testing and such. Nothing like a side by side review  All I would ask in return would be a fair price on my then two year old machine purchase price credited towards my purchase next fall .


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

One more thing , some way to get ratings and reviews of local dealers in the area from Ariens themselves. That may have steered me to buy from one dealer over another :icon_whistling:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd ask... Where's the nearest bar playing the "polkas"? :biggrin:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cardo111 said:


> I would ask when are you going to put a high quality LED headlamp on your machines and please include poly skids with all of your new snowblowers all at no additional cost to the customer of course.
> 
> Additionally I would say please keep up the good work of providing your customers with a good mix of a quality product at a fair price along with excellent domestic customer support.


For Cardo111...Ariens is looking into led lights, and responded positively to the idea of the use of poly skids.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

BullFrog said:


> Where's the nearest Timmys?


Didn't meet any Timmy's on the tour.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rob711 said:


> What are you doing to increase profit? Thanks for keeping manufacturing in US, sorry we don't make an engine for you to use in the US.


After Tecumseh's demise, a number of their folks formed up LCT, and like so many other companies, the product was sourced out to China, where the engines now come from. When I asked about any small engine companies that might still be in the U.S., they said that unfortunately, there aren't any.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

guilateen02 said:


> Any thoughts of a Special Edition Machine. Maybe different color (Purple Bucket) or something of that sort. Or a throwback teardrop bucket series with mordern day features like ohv engine, led lighting, hand warmers etc.


Rob Wittl really perked up when I mentioned the notion of a special edition machine. Purple might not be in the mix, but when the teardrop bucket was brought up, he did walk across the room to get close to the one on display. When the question of safety came up, the idea of creating a stamping that might some how mimmic the shape was suggested.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I would ask if there was a sho 24 that they would send to my house for me to use for testing, I will submit a full report to HQ at winters end


They didn't exactly say no, but the grin they gave kind of said it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

1894 said:


> Looks like Bwdbrn 1 and a buddy going ice fishing


Lake ain't froze over yet, but I'd be up for it when it does.:biggrin:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Zavie said:


> The one guy has a light shining at his eyes, the other guy doesn't. So when they finally reach the spot to drill the holes in the ice and fish, the one guy will be able to see what he catches easier. That's my take....



I didn't bother asking about the video, but Ariens has a kit that installs on the light to keep it from blinding you, and your buddy.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

1894 said:


> One more thing , some way to get ratings and reviews of local dealers in the area from Ariens themselves. That may have steered me to buy from one dealer over another :icon_whistling:


Wish I would have had that question earlier.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Are you down in cheese land????????????? touring the place?????:question:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Wish I would have had that question earlier.


Well, time for another road trip. If I'd known you were actually going I would have asked why does Ariens have so many different chute control/chute arrangements? Seems like 2 across the line would be plenty and would be so much more cost effective.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I didn't bother asking about the video, but Ariens has a kit that installs on the light to keep it from blinding you, and your buddy.


Thanks, I don't want to get into trouble with Mary Lyn. Next time I see you I'm buying lunch.*
*$10.00 limit, offer is limited to exclusions spelled out in the contract which is subject to the terms and agreements listed in the previous agreement, which of course is subject to change.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Zavie said:


> Well, time for another road trip. If I'd known you were actually going I would have asked why does Ariens have so many different chute control/chute arrangements? Seems like 2 across the line would be plenty and would be so much more cost effective.


I guess I could have said, Hey guys, I'm heading down to Brillion in the next couple days, anything you want me to ask them? Sorry I didn't do it that way. Now that Honda and Ariens have shown us their machines, I'm going to try real hard to get another manufacturer or two to listen and show their line up to our over 10,000 members here, and the potential more than over 150,000 on SBF, MLF and MTF combined! If I'm successful, I'll be more direct in my statement.

I didn't get a chance to actually operate the two examples they showed me, but those had two levers, one for rotating the chute, the other for elevation on the control panel. What I saw during the tour of the factory was that the different models have dedicated areas to their manufacture. So, the Sno-Tec was assembled in one area, Deluxe in another, and so forth. There were teams of employees working in each of those areas on those specific machines. There wasn't one big assembly line where they all came down the same line and things had to be changed up depending on which snow blower was coming up next.

Anyway, there's some other stuff I'll be sharing in another post as soon as I put it all together.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Rob Wittl really perked up when I mentioned the notion of a special edition machine. Purple might not be in the mix, but when the teardrop bucket was brought up, he did walk across the room to get close to the one on display. When the question of safety came up, the idea of creating a stamping that might some how mimmic the shape was suggested.


We seem to love modern versions of classics. For example look at todays Camaros, Chargers, Challengers, Mustangs etc. 
But there are challenges meeting newer safety concerns that were not considered on the originals.

Thanks for all you do Bruce. 

Yes, perhaps if we would have better understood what was about to take place we could have come up with more serious suggestions and ideas.

I remember when I first read the thread topic I thought it was going to be about how much money one should ask when selling a specific used machine.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

1894 said:


> One more thing , some way to get ratings and reviews of local dealers in the area from Ariens themselves. That may have steered me to buy from one dealer over another :icon_whistling:


 Kinda along those same lines , making sure small dealers understand , and are somewhat proficient at using the great dealer support Ariens provides. 
Possible sharing of service parts among local dealers , instead of waiting a week for a part to be shipped from Ariens when another nearby dealer has a bunch the that item in stock .


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's what I can tell you for sure guys. Mary Lyn is going to be looking in on the forum, and of course, there is the PM option to Ariens Company that, while we shouldn't over do and abuse, we shouldn't forget it either. I've been fortunate enough to represent snowblowerforum to two different manufacturers now, Honda and Ariens, and you all know as well as I do, that they are both active here on SBF. The fact that Ariens responded to our request to visit their factory is as strong an indication as I can think of that they are interested in hearing what their customers, past, present and potentially future here on SBF have to say.


----------

